# Certified for CCDW in KY



## themayer78 (Jan 23, 2008)

Went through the class today, should have certification within 2 weeks and Licensing is taking 3-4 weeks from what I hear.


We shot blue silhouettes with oval body target from 21 feet. I slowly squeezed the first four and hit the line around the bullseye. Then shot as fast as I could under control and kept them all within the 8 ring.

Everyone should have at least one XD.

Now for a holster.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Good luck on the 2-week certification and licensing in 3-4 weeks. It took 4 weeks for my certification to show up, and I applied for licensing on January 29th. Still haven't gotten my licensing paperwork in the mail yet and it's April 21st. I called the KSP about a month ago and asked them if they'd mailed it yet (in case it was lost in the mail). They said I was in the last of 7 background checks and it wouldn't be long. I'm calling them in the morning and asking about it. They have up to 90 days, but they're within exacty a week of not getting it to me on the 90th day. I'm kinda pissed, it's supposed to take 3-4 weeks and 12 weeks later, it's not in.


----------



## themayer78 (Jan 23, 2008)

That stinks. I hope I have better luck. I'm just glad to have the ball rolling.
Now I need to settle on a holster. I'm liking the Don Hume H721 OT.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

What gun is it for?


----------



## themayer78 (Jan 23, 2008)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> What gun is it for?


The XD

I'm also going to check out one of the pinky grip extensions from pearce.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

If you have larger than average hands, you need the grip extension, at least on the 3" sub.

I called the KSP today. Apparently they mailed it to me three weeks ago, but I never got it so they're reissuing it tomorrow morning. I went ahead and ordered a Comp-tac 2 o'clock IWB holster, so within two weeks, I should be able to carry.


----------



## themayer78 (Jan 23, 2008)

Good! I'm glad you got some good news.

I hadn't look at Comp-Tac yet. The Pro Undercover IWB looks good.

My Dad ordered the Pearce mag plate extensions in 45acp. He said they weren't easy to find.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

The XD-45s have different mag bottoms...never had to look for one, but I've heard finding a place that actually has them in stock isn't a walk in the park.

The Comp-tac 2 o'clock holster is the best appendix IWB holster made. I had one for my XD-9 sub and I loved it.


----------



## themayer78 (Jan 23, 2008)

I've had my CCDW class certificate for a week. I went today and applied for my KY CCDW license. They said it should take about 5-6 weeks. It was absolutely the easiest, smoothest and most positive experience I have ever had in contact with government office workers.


----------



## teknoid (Mar 12, 2007)

themayer78 said:


> That stinks. I hope I have better luck. I'm just glad to have the ball rolling.
> Now I need to settle on a holster. I'm liking the Don Hume H721 OT.


I've got two of these, and like them a lot. Good holsters, with very good retention.

There must be a lot of people applying for their CCDW. They told me three weeks, and I had it in ten days. The certification took about a week to get here. I must have beat the Christmas rush.


----------

